# Harmony Ultimate Home - RF Question



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

Not knowing a lot about RF functionality and seeing all the "remote" inputs on all my gear, can I come straight out of the home base and into all remote inputs of the gear or daisy chain them? Does this act like a direct RF connection rather than having to use the mini blasters? If so, can I use straight two conductor 1/8" cables? Thanks.


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

bump...


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

If your gear has an in and out you should be able to cascade the signal. 

Yes mono 1/8th should work fine. 

This will typically work but some gear (very little) will want some of the IR signal being carried by the control wire to be stripped.


----------

